# What tools run through your chip separator?



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

With the new CX200 table saw in place, I want to turn my attention to the bane of my woodworking existence…dust collection and the setup.

I purchased a canister for my 2 HP Craftex so that is the first step. I have a dust collection cyclone trash can cover for now and I've read that some folks only run their big chip makers (planer) through it and have a direct connection to the TS, BS and MS.

I would like to hear what you folks have to say about this. I intend on making a Thien separator in the not too distant future as well.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I only use my cyclones with big chip makers but I don't think it would be a problem to run other machines thru as well if the layout meant that was the best route to take. I include my big lathe in the big chip makers, as it's amazing how much debris a guy can generate when turning big blocks.


----------

